# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  crer nouvelle action designer  partir d'une xistante

## salasou

bonjour tout le monde

j'ai un petit soucis c'est que je voudrais crer une action qui fait le meme travail de l'action "attendre la modification du champ dans l'element actif" mais qui donne oci la possibilit de selectionner un lement d'une otre liste differente de celle sur laquelle on applique le workflow.

merci

----------

